# Spirit Box



## griff10672 (May 21, 2019)

my version of the Spirit Box .... still don't know which color I like more ...


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 21, 2019)

very nice


----------



## zgrav (May 21, 2019)

Great effect with the power ring and color-coordinated knobs.  Nice graphic too.


----------



## ThinAir (May 23, 2019)

That’s dope. Nicely done!!


----------

